
ConnectU founders score spots on U.S. Olympic rowing team - timr
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-9978934-36.html
======
tptacek
ConnectU settled with Facebook. It's over. Can we never talk about them, ever
again?

------
jonknee
Watch out, Zuck's gonna steal their spot!

~~~
jraines
Or capsize them with a dingy launched from his megayacht.

~~~
omouse
His invisible megayacht bought with his invisible billions right?

